# Książek nigdy za wiele



## pachnidlo

Witam wszystkich  Zastanawiam się jak powiedzieć po angielsku "książek nigdy za wiele. Przypuśćmy że ktoś ogląda naszą kolekcję książek i mówi "Jak ty dużo masz książek", albo dostajemy w prezencie kolejną książkę i mówimy *książek nigdy za wiele. *

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## dreamlike

*You can never have too many books. *


----------



## majlo

You can't get enough of these/books.


----------



## radosna

Even before seeing dreamlike's suggestion, "You can never have too many books", this was the exact phrase that came to mind. 
This is a very common phrase in spoken English. It sounds very natural.

Majlo's suggestion is also a good one and there isn't anything wrong with it. It's just that "You can never have too many books" came to mind instantaneously as I was translating your question to myself in my mind.


----------



## pachnidlo

Dziękuję za pomoc


----------



## radosna

Nie ma za co.


----------



## pachnidlo

Dziękuje. Trochę spóźnione, ale nie miałam internetu.


----------



## R.O

Better late than never.


----------



## prdva

Kiedyś dostałam zakładkę z napisem "There's no such thing as too many books."


----------

